# Cits ... >  Eclipse CCS v4.0 nevaru palaist demo simpliciTI projectu :(

## Epis

Lieta tada ka nekādīgies nevar nocompilēt šito Ti: SimpliciTI Compliant Protocol Stack priekš viņējā CC2500 RF raidītājiem 
http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders ... iciti.html
man ir pārīts šādu te kitu:
MSP430 2.4-GHz Wireless Target Board http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders ... 2500t.html
un programmers ir 
MSP430 USB Stick  eZ430-F2013

esu nolādējis šito paraug kodu: eZ430-RF2500 Sensor Monitor Demo (Rev. C) 
http://www.ti.com/litv/zip/slac139c 

un pēc pievienotā Readme text  faila nesanāk to projektu palaist  ::  



> Steps to successfully build the CCS project: 
> 
> 1) The workspace should be opened in the following directory: 
> 
> ~/CCE_Source/Projects/Examples/peer_applications/eZ430RF
> 
> 2) Once created, the eZ430-RF2500_WSM project should be imported into the workspace:
>     a. Select "Project > Import Existing CCS/CCE Eclipse Project" 
>     b. Navigate to your workspace and click OK
> ...


 pedejais ko esu šodien skatījies un mēginājis ir pieviento compiler/Linker opcijās to biblotek failu atrašanās vietas (mapes) tas itkā noņem errorus no daļas failiem bet vienalga jūra ar erroriem tādiem kā:

Severity and Description	Path	Resource	Location	Creation Time	Id
 [E0002] Illegal mnemonic	eZ430-RF2500_WSM/Applications	vlo_rand.s43	line 7	1255768472812	362

un Consollē sarkanie errori ir šada stila: 

>> ERROR: Cannot open command file 'H:/MSP430/Foto_Zibspuldze/eZ430-RF2500_WSM/../../Applications/Configuration/smpl_nwk_config.dat': No such file or directory
>> ERROR: Cannot open command file 'H:/MSP430/Foto_Zibspuldze/eZ430-RF2500_WSM/../../Applications/Configuration/Access_Point/smpl_config.dat': No such file or directory
"../Components/simpliciti/nwk_applications/nwk_join.c", line 41: fatal error: could not open source file "bsp.h"
1 fatal error detected in the compilation of "../Components/simpliciti/nwk_applications/nwk_join.c".
Compilation terminated.

>> Compilation failure
F:\Program Files\Texas Instruments\ccsv4\utils\gmake\gmake: *** [Components/simpliciti/nwk_applications/nwk_join.obj] Error 1
'Building file: 

var kāds kautko izskaidrot, paskaidrot kādēļ man tur nekas negrib iet ?? 

šitā jau 2 diena ka mēginu to bibloteku palaist un kā netieku vaļā no erroriem tā netieku.  ::

----------


## Epis

Uztaisīju jaunu projektu Simple_TX_RX 
 workspace = H:\Msp430_RF  
un ieliku simpliciTI biblotekas failus kas atrodas Component mapē zem adresses 
H:\Msp430_RF\Components 

un C failu  H:\Msp430_RF\Simple_TX_RX  paņēmu no šī Tutoriāla http://cnx.org/content/m21594/latest/

reku vissa Workspace projekts sazipots:
[attachment=1:3k67vfob]Msp430_RF.rar[/attachment:3k67vfob]
šādi viņš izskatās un tas sarkanais ir jaunais erors: 
[attachment=2:3k67vfob]Simple_RX_TX errors2.JPG[/attachment:3k67vfob]

esu arī uzstādījis tos Predefined Simbolus kurus itkā vaig tai Biblotekai ta i  __MSP430F2274__  un  MRFI_CC2500
[attachment=0:3k67vfob]CCS_predefined Simbols.JPG[/attachment:3k67vfob]

un un esu ielicis MSP430 Compiler -> Include Options:  direktorijas (Tās var redzēt pirmajā bildē zem "incudes" mapes.

kā lai tagat noņem šito errou : line 24: error: declaration may not appear after executable statement in block ??
un nokompillē projektu. ???

Nekādas citas darbības, parametrus grozījis projektam nēsu, standart CCSV4 projekts. 
šitā tik lielas biblotekas nekad nēsu uzstādījis, iepriekšejā Leto-M Rf dačikam bīj kādi 2 C faili un viss gāja defaultā neko īpaši konfigurēt arī nevaidzēja, a te tik advancēta bibloteka ka nevar palaist pat demo kodu  :: .

----------


## Epis

to erroru es atrasinijāju izgriežot to definējumu un ieliekot viņu pirms Interupt vektora funkcijas bet tagat ir nopietnāks erros kas kā saprotu ir saistīts ar Linkeri, un to failu linkošanu:
[attachment=0:3nubnzlt]CCS_Linking Error.JPG[/attachment:3nubnzlt]
un tās  Undefined Symbol errorojošās funkcijas kā   BSP_Init(); ir definētas bsp.h failā kas ir tajā include mapē, izkatās ka linkers vai compilers nevar atrast tos faulus, kā lai šito atrisina ?


```
// Predefined Symbols : __MSP430F2274__ + MRFI_CC2500 
#include "msp430x22x4.h"
#include "mrfi.h"
#include "radios/family1/mrfi_spi.h"
 mrfiPacket_t packet; 
  
int main(void)
{
  BSP_Init();
  P1REN |= 0x04;
  P1IE |= 0x04;
  MRFI_Init();
  MRFI_WakeUp();
  MRFI_RxOn();
  __bis_SR_register(GIE+LPM4_bits);
}
void MRFI_RxCompleteISR()
{
  P1OUT ^= 0x02;
}

#pragma vector=PORT1_VECTOR
__interrupt void Port_1 (void)
{
  P1IFG &= ~0x04;
// mrfiPacket_t packet; 
  packet.frame[0]=8+20;
  MRFI_Transmit(&packet, MRFI_TX_TYPE_FORCED);
  P1OUT ^= 0x01;
}
```

----------


## Delfins

blā cik tev reizes skaidrot - ražotāja iedotie faili NEKAD NAV JĀLABO un nekas NAV JĀGRIEŽ ĀRĀ....
lasi manuāļus....

----------


## jeecha

Aciimredzot neesi kautkur kautko pareizaa vietaa ieinstaleejis, ja neatrodas headeri un libi.
Bet nu tas jau tiiri tavaa stilaa - ciiniities ar sekaam nevis ceeloni...

----------


## Epis

jā jā pamēginiet paši palaist kādu projektu ar tām multidevaisu biblotekām, cik skatījos ta tur viņa der visiem RF čipiem un visām msp430 mikrenēm un tdēļ tur tajos .h failos ir sagrūsta tonna lieka koda + vēl visādi konfigurācijas faili kā tas Smpl_nwk_config.Dat 
man vispār ir tāda sajūta un laikam ka tā arī ka šitie faili būvēti priekš citiem softiem kā ta IAR, un vecajam Code Composer v3.3, V3.1  tā'dēl sanāk ka eclipse jaunā versija tos sūda failus neņem pretī  ::  

nēmu vēlreiz pēc tā Readme.txt pamācibas soļiem un itkā kautkas iecompilējās, bet errori paļubomu daudz, bet pieliekot klāt trūkstošos Definējumus kurus es atradu Smpl_nwk_Config.Dat griežot ārā iepriekšējā mēginājumā mēginot likvidēt errorus, un šitos visus iebāzu zem bsp.h faila 
un kad pazuda tie errori ta vēl jātiek galā ar kādiem 65 erriem šada stilla: 

error: symbol "BSP_Delay" redefined: first defined in
   "./Components/bsp/boards/EZ430RF/bsp_board.obj"; redefined in
   "./Components/bsp/bsp.obj"

un funkcija Bsp_Delay figurē 2 failos:
1. Bsp_Board_defs.h:  kur ir šads definējums:
#define BSP_DELAY_USECS(x)        BSP_Delay(x)
void BSP_Delay(uint16_t usec);
un tālāk bsp_board.c failā ir pate funkcija: void BSP_Delay(uint16_t usec)

un es nerubiju kādēļ tāds erros ? kas tur pa vainu atkal

man tā liekās ka kamēr no tās biblotekas neizsviedīs ārā viso citu RF čipu atbalsta definējumus un kodu gablaus, tikmēr tur nekas neies, tā lai paliek tikai tas kas atiecās uz manu CC2500 čipu

----------


## Delfins

iesaku tev palasit normālu C++ grāmatu.
Izskatas, ka tu C++ vispār neko nerubī... neizini kas ir linkers, kompilers un t.t.

Kā jau teicu - sourcēs neko nevajag griezt ārā.

----------


## Epis

kur ta ir tā vieta kur tam linkerim jāuzliek tie setingi, (adresses uz linkojamiem failiem ? )  

vai tik tie nav vecie labie Make faili ?   ::  
es pagooglēju pa tiem Linkeriem un tā arī neko sakarīgu neatradu  ::  

ir vēlviena iespēja mēgināt apstītes to default SimpliciTI-CCE-1.1.0  bibloteku kas piejama no TI atsevišķi, lejuplādējās zem nosaukuma  swrc132.rar
bet šito es tagat nevaru atvērt, jo tā paka instalējās tikai zem C diska a man tāda nav  :: , būs jāslēdz klāt vecais cietnis kam ir tas C disks, moš šitā biblene aizies

----------


## Epis

aizgāju tik tāl ka ir palicis tikai 1 Erros kas brēc ka tā funkcija ir jau iepriekš nodefinēta, un man liekās ka vaina ir tajā Heder failā mrfi.h kurā tā tiek definētā skat bildē:[attachment=0:37t2b0r3]CCS_Linking Error_Tikai1.JPG[/attachment:37t2b0r3]
Lieta ir tāda ka ja es mrfi.h faila sākumā izkomentēju rindu(un noņemu beigu #endif:
//#ifndef MRFI_H
#define MRFI_H

tad man rāda tikai šito 1 erroru, bet ja atstāj visu kā agrāk ta met'ārā kādus 45 errous visu pārsvarā par funkciju definējumiem kurus tajā failā definē ka tie itkā redefinējās vai pārdefinējās apmēram tā:
symbol "BSP_Delay" redefined: first defined in "./Components/bsp/boards/EZ430RF/bsp_board.obj"; redefined in "./Components/bsp/bsp.obj"		

līdz ar to sanāk kautkā tā ka ja izkomentē to #ifndef ta compilers vairākas reizes nodefinē tikai 1nu funkcijas un brēc ka tā  mrfiPacket_t; stuktūra jau ir definēta, bet ja uzliek to ifndef ta vispār nekas nedefinējās un brēc ka tā nav.

un vēl ir 10-11 warningi kas brēc ka "Function declared implicity" ieskaitot main.c interupt rutīnas funkciju  MRFI_Transmit(&packet2, MRFI_TX_TYPE_FORCED);
kas īstanībā ir aprakstīta vienā .C  failā, bet izskatās ka linkers maita neredz to funkciju un domā ka ir tikai uzdrukāts funkcijas protatips.

----------


## Delfins

nu tā darās totāls analfabēts, kurš vispār neorientējas iekš "principa kā tāda"

Tev ir:



> #include "mrfi.h"
> *#include "radios/family1/mrfi_spi.h"*


 iekš  "mrfi.h"


```
#include "mrfi_defs.h"
```

 "mrfi_defs.h"


```
/* ------ Radio Family 1 ------ */
#if (defined MRFI_CC1100) /* Sub 1 GHz RF Transceiver */ || \
    (defined MRFI_CC1101) /* Sub 1 GHz RF Transceiver */ || \
    (defined MRFI_CC1100E_470)  /* Sub 1 GHz RF Transceiver (CC1100E Asia) */ || \
    (defined MRFI_CC1100E_950)  /* Sub 1 GHz RF Transceiver (CC1100E Asia) */ || \
    (defined MRFI_CC2500) /* 2.4 GHz RF Transceiver */
#define MRFI_RADIO_FAMILY1
```

 mrfi.c



> /* ----- Radio Family 1 ----- */
> #if (defined MRFI_RADIO_FAMILY1)
> #include "radios/family1/mrfi_radio.c"
> *#include "radios/family1/mrfi_spi.c"*
> #include "radios/common/mrfi_f1f2.c"
> #include "bsp_external/mrfi_board.c"


 Un tagad skaties kas ir boldā... Loģiski, ka kompilators un linkers gļukosies...
atkārtošu vēlreiz - *MĀCIES C++ no PAMATIEM ar REĀLIEM BET VIENKĀRŠIEM PIEMĒRIEM*

tieši tāpēc tika ieviesti predefinētas konstantes un makrosu iespēja kodā (ifdef/ifndef/define/include), lai kompilātors kompilējot un linkers linkojot zinātu ko inkludēt un vēlāk linkotu.
bez tādas saprašanas, kā strādā "programmēšana" nav uz ko cerēt panākumos

----------


## Epis

tagat skatos pēc tava parauga tajos mrfi.h un mrfi_defs.h 
un man bīj mrfi_defs.h izgriezti ārā šitie 



> /* ------ Radio Family 1 ------ */
> #if (defined MRFI_CC1100) /* Sub 1 GHz RF Transceiver */ || \
>     (defined MRFI_CC1101) /* Sub 1 GHz RF Transceiver */ || \
>     (defined MRFI_CC1100E_470)  /* Sub 1 GHz RF Transceiver (CC1100E Asia) */ || \
>     (defined MRFI_CC1100E_950)  /* Sub 1 GHz RF Transceiver (CC1100E Asia) */ || \
>     (defined MRFI_CC2500) /* 2.4 GHz RF Transceiver */
> #define MRFI_RADIO_FAMILY1


 tai vietā es izdzēsu ārā visus Radio Family definējuma sektoru un atsāju vienkarši:



> #define MRFI_RADIO_FAMILY1


 tagat ieliku atpakaļ pa vecam un rada erroru ERROR: Radio family is not defined: kura izcelsmes vieta ir tajā 
mrfi.c  pēdējā Radio famīlijas definējuma vieta:



> /* ----- Radio Family 6 ----- */
> #elif (defined MRFI_RADIO_FAMILY6)
> #include "radios/family6/mrfi_radio.c"
> 
> #else
> #error "ERROR: Radio family is not defined."
> #endif


 līdz ar to sanāk tā ka ja es ielieku to:



> #if (defined MRFI_CC1100) /* Sub 1 GHz RF Transceiver */ || \
>     (defined MRFI_CC1101) /* Sub 1 GHz RF Transceiver */ || \
>     (defined MRFI_CC1100E_470)  /* Sub 1 GHz RF Transceiver (CC1100E Asia) */ || \
>     (defined MRFI_CC1100E_950)  /* Sub 1 GHz RF Transceiver (CC1100E Asia) */ || \
>     (defined MRFI_CC2500) /* 2.4 GHz RF Transceiver */
> #define MRFI_RADIO_FAMILY1


 tad viņš nenodefinē  MRFI_RADIO_FAMILY1  ::  
man liekās ka Eclipse CCSv4 nesaprot šo #if(defined mainigais) vietu jo man programma to Defined Neiekraso sarkanā, savkārt ka es vailu atveru ar Visual Studio ta tur tiek defined iekrāstos skat bildē
[attachment=0:1x7qw1d7]CCS_Defined_Error.JPG[/attachment:1x7qw1d7]
karoči situācija tāda ka vienīgais veids kā dabūt softu ejam ir dzēst ārā šitos #if(defined X)  uzstādījumus un tai vietā liekt tos mainīgos #definējumus pašam.
domāju ka izdarot šo triku ar rmfi.c faila uzstādijuma #include parametriem (izdzēšot visu lieko un atstājot tikai tos #include ko vaig man softs aizies  ::  
vismaz erroru paliks mazāk toč  ::

----------


## jeecha

Kas tu galiigi tups esi vai tikai izliecies? Ko tu baaz savus netiiros liikos pirkstus sveshaas biblioteekaas ja tev nav nekaada sajeega kaa vinjas vispaar buutu bijis jaalieto. Tikai piedirs forumu ar saviem palagiem un teelo sveeto mocekli. Vienkaarshi izdzees visu kodu aaraa no sava pc, saber miskastee visus savus develboardus sapirktos un ej uz daugavu sliicinaaties, jo ja tev nedalec shaadas triviaalas lietas ar ko tu tagad ciinies tad tev programmeeshanas laucinjaa nav ko dariit.

P.S. Sorry man shodien slikts garastaavoklis, bet nu cik var. Ar preciizi taadaam pashaam problemaam ciiniijies pirms pus gada ar to arm plati. Taa arii nespeeji iebraukt kas ir kompilators, kas ir linkeris un kaa tie straadaa, kaut arii cilveeki toreiz tieshaam meegjinaaja paliidzeet.

----------


## Delfins

nu pilnīgs LOLROFLMAO... cik reizes teikts - nelabo svešas sources... to vajag darīt ārkārtīgi reti. toč noformatē savu disku un sāc no sākuma

PS: (vienreiz laboju Oracle installa skriptus linuxam priekš biblioteku pareizas salinkošanas.. vsjo...!! tā bij ubermega problēma un google plaši aprakstīta kā vienīgās zāles non-redhat linukšiem)

----------


## Epis

sanāca tā ka iepriekšejie 2-3 posti bīj par to manējo Sample_TX_RX projektu kur es tos failus bīju modificējis, bet nupat iebraucu ka tas nav tas tīrais projekts, kur nekas nav modificēts un apskatoties tagat to Tīro projektu sanāk ka tur viss iet izņemot parastās IO definīcijas kas definētas #include "msp430x22x4.h"
failā un kautkā viņš neņem to failu ? 

[attachment=0:3dia541e]CCS_ista projekta errori.JPG[/attachment:3dia541e]

man liekās ka vaina ir eclipse CCv4 softā, nolādēju es viņu kautkad septembrī bet šitās bibloteku failu Rev C izlaišans datums laikam ka bīj ap Oktobri, moš oktobrī viņi kādas kļūdas softam izķēra un uz svaigās kompijas iet, bet uz vecajām reka neiet, ja kas ar ARM, stm32 proci un RIDE IDE softu bīj tāpat ka toreiz negāja tas USB demo kods un tikai pēc kāda mēneša ka lejuplādēju pēdējo softa versiju viss aizgāja pa tīro bez nekādiem gļukiem, tākā toreiz bīj vainīgs Softs, ta tagat man liekās ka arī ir vainīgs softs, būs mēgina lādēt pajaunam softs un jāparinstalē.

----------


## Epis

URā aizgāja   ::  bet tas ir pavisam cits fails, proti es uzinstalēju uz C diska to swrc132.rar SimpliciTI bibloteku un tur iekšā bīj čupa ar failiem + Pdf pamācibas kur bīj aprakstīts Soli pa solim kā uzstādīt Peer-to-Peer aplikāciju tieši Eclipse CCSV4 un izdarot visu kā tur rakstīs nocompilējās ar vienu Warning bet pats build bīj pabeigts  ::  

Karoči Vaina ir tajā Vecajā Projekta failā, kas vienkārši neiet, vai arī moš settingos, jo šim projektam vaidzēj uzlikt Linked Resource path variable name DEV_ROOT un tad Mape. 
Nu nezinu kas ir ar to veco, īstanībā man tagat pofig, jo šitas iet  ::  

Karoči es joprojām nesaprotu kādēļ man negāja tas iepriekšejais Demo Biblotekas kods ?

----------


## Epis

Lai arī tas demo kods aizgāja, bet šito koda gabalu http://cnx.org/content/m21594/latest/ es tāpat palaist nevaru  ::  ewrrori tie paši vecie, mēgināju to kodu iekopēt demo main.c koda vietā bet tas neko nelīdz, un tur nekas neiet  ::

----------

